# Profiler4j - CallTree zeigt nichts an



## guni (18. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

habe mir gerade den profiler4j heruntergeladen (das Ganze ist völliges Neuland für mich).
Genau genommen heißt das Tool, das ich mir heruntergeladen habe profiler4jfork.
es unterstützt den Export von Snapshots.

so. mein problem ist jetzt:

ich starte den Profiler:

```
java -jar console.jar
```

unter den Profile Project Details ist folgende Einstellung konfiguriert:
im Fenster "Method Rules" steht net.sf.profiler4j.test.*(*) / ACCEPT
ich entferne diesen "Filter(?!)" und schreibe stattdessen mein.package.*(*) / ACCEPT
ich starte mein Programm:

```
C:\Entwicklung\Schnittstelle\bin>java -javaagent:"C:\Programme\Portables\profiler4j\agent.jar"=snapshotOnExit,waitconn=true -cp .;
U:\javabin\lib\general.jar mein.package.schnittstelle.Main
```

das Programm bleibt (wie erwartet) irgendwo stehen und schreibt sowas wie "Waiting on connection"
ich klicke im Profiler auf Connect
mein Programm rattert los; mit folgendem Ergebnis:
der Memory Tab eine schöne Grafik des Geschehens 
die Class-List zeigt eine Menge Klassen 
alle anderen Fenster sind leer! 

eigentlich interessiert mich der Call-Tree.
Ich möchte eine ExecutionTime-Analyse.
Könnt ihr mir da helfen?
Was mache ich falsch, dass ich da keinen output bekomme?!

mfg, guni


----------



## guni (18. Nov 2009)

ausserdem krieg ich im profiler4j eine menge fehler, sobald mein programm fertig durchgelaufen ist.
ist das normal?
mein Programm beendet ja ganz normal; da dürfte der Profiler eigentlich nicht meckern, oder?!

glg, guni


----------



## maki (18. Nov 2009)

Kenne profiler4j nicht, sieht aber steinalt bzw. tot aus(2006).
Wie wäre es mit Eclipse TPTP oder VisualVM/Netbeans Profiler?


----------



## guni (19. Nov 2009)

hi maki,

danke für deine antwort.
TPTP hab ich ausprobiert; das wirkt mir aber extrem ressourcenlastig.
ausserdem ist mir das Ding nach der ersten ExecutionTime-Analysis abgeschmiert.
und ausserdem hab ich ein Tool gesucht, dass die Analysen exportieren kann.

na ja - vielleicht hab ich mich einfach nicht genug auseinadergesetzt mit TPTP aber nachdem mein Eclipse so extrem langsam geworden ist wollt ich es nicht mehr ...

was netbeans betrifft: eigentlich möchte ich keine neue IDE runterladen nur damit ich ein Profiling meiner Projekte durchführen kann.

Trotzdem danke für deine Ratschläge; ich bin natürlich auch offen dafür, wenn irgendwer einen guten Profiler zu empfehlen hat!


----------



## maki (19. Nov 2009)

VisualVM ist teil des JDKs, gibt es auch einzeln runterzuladen oder als bestandteil von NetBeans.

Zu TPTP hatten wir erst einen Thread: http://www.java-forum.org.server659-han.de-nserver.de/ides-tools/91293-eclipse-tptpt.html

Wozu sollte eigentlich das exportieren der Daten nutzen, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## guni (24. Nov 2009)

na ja - ich dachte mir halt es wäre nett, wenn ich meine reports als pdf verschicken könnte.
sind ja ganz nette statistiken.


----------



## maki (24. Nov 2009)

guni hat gesagt.:


> na ja - ich dachte mir halt es wäre nett, wenn ich meine reports als pdf verschicken könnte.
> sind ja ganz nette statistiken.


???

Mit diesen Reports findet man Fläschenhälse was die Performance betrifft und Speicherlecks... das nutzt nur dem Entwickler, sowas als PDF verschicken ist imho nicht sinnvoll.


----------

